# Leanable Stepladder!



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know how long they've been out, but we have these on the job, and they are AWESOME. Gone are the days of opening the ladder and being too far from your work on the wall, putting your ladder parallel to the wall and twisting.

I always leaned step ladders if I knew I could get away with it, but on these bigger jobs where safety is paramount it's nice that there's an OSHA approved solution.

I really like that V-groove that makes them easy to lean against poles. They have rubber grips on the top step to prevent it from sliding.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

From a safety and osha related standpoint a baker or other rolling scaffold is a superior choice to a ladder for work adjacent to a wall.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MCasey said:


> From a safety and osha related standpoint a baker or other rolling scaffold is a superior choice to a ladder for work adjacent to a wall.


OSHA can be dumb sometimes.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

TGGT said:


> OSHA can be dumb sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


No kidding!!!

The vast majority of us have been leaning stepladders our entire careers. Suddenly, osha decides it's a safety hazard. So we set them up as stepladders then have to lean out to do our work. 

This is FAR more hazardous that leaning them against a wall. But osha doesn't care about actual safety, their sole concern is to enact rules, no matter how dumb or hazardous they are, then ram them on the workers. 

This ladder looks pretty good though, what does it cost compared to a normal one?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> No kidding!!!
> 
> The vast majority of us have been leaning stepladders our entire careers. Suddenly, osha decides it's a safety hazard. *So we set them up as stepladders then have to lean out to do our work.
> 
> ...


Exactly!

Never had a problem leaning a ladder against a wall.

Seen many guys have a ladder kick out to the side when they were leaning out to the side badly.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

micromind said:


> No kidding!!!
> 
> The vast majority of us have been leaning stepladders our entire careers. Suddenly, osha decides it's a safety hazard. So we set them up as stepladders then have to lean out to do our work.
> 
> ...


I've never compared prices so I'm not sure. But I really do like using these ladders. They are very sturdy and like the the extra grip at the top of the ladder and that they are approved to lean against studs. I feel like I'm breaking the rules and getting away with it. :shifty:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wow, on sale for $102 at Zoro! 

https://www.zoro.com/louisville-stepladder-fiberglass-6-ft-h-300-lb-fxs1506/i/G3807155/


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Not to be the devil's advocate, but can someone explain to me how a step ladder, or extension ladder against a wall is safer than scaffolding?

I agree we have been using ladders a long time, but I also agree with OSHA that it is not the SAFEST way to work. The new generation are not the type of workers we were. Just sayin


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Not to be the devil's advocate, but can someone explain to me how a step ladder, or extension ladder against a wall is safer than scaffolding?
> 
> I agree we have been using ladders a long time, but I also agree with OSHA that it is not the SAFEST way to work. The new generation are not the type of workers we were. Just sayin


I'm not looking for the safest way to work. If I was, I would look right past scaffolding for something safer.

Ladders are safe enough, easy to use, and efficient.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree Hack, for me. Meaning I feel safe on a ladder. 

It's the new generation that seems to be missing basic coordination skills. Falling from a ladder is still the leader in workplace accidents, that's what OSHA is trying to fix.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's ironic that the ladder you climb to get on a scaffold isn't as safe as a stepladder. They do make scaffolding with stairs of course. 

Why don't we just cut to the chase and require that a temporary platform be constructed, with stairs and a ramp. 

I am just trying to figure out if you can build that platform without using a ladder.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If this leanable stepladder was available in 7' I'd buy it. I am deciding whether to spring for one of these, or the little giant microburst, or a regular 7' stepladder.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> I agree Hack, for me. Meaning I feel safe on a ladder.
> 
> It's the new generation that seems to be missing basic coordination skills. Falling from a ladder is still the leader in workplace accidents, that's what OSHA is trying to fix.



Seeing the way many guys (old and young) use a ladder it's clear to me that you can't fix stupid.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> If this leanable stepladder was available in 7' I'd buy it. I am deciding whether to spring for one of these, or the little giant microburst, or a regular 7' stepladder.


Not familiar with the microburst but when I was first given a Werner multi-position ladder I figured I'd never use it then it became my favorite ladder in record time and I took two stepladders off my truck never to be carried again.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not familiar with the microburst but when I was first given a Werner multi-position ladder I figured I'd never use it then it became my favorite ladder in record time and I took two stepladders off my truck never to be carried again.


The microburst looks pretty much like a regular stepladder but folds up so the small side nests in the big side, it's only 3-4" thick folded. It's also got a wider base which I think might be nice. I have one of their Sumo extension ladders and that wide base really makes it nice to work with.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Some places, they make you use a harness if you are over 6' up !


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

dronai said:


> Some places, they make you use a harness if you are over 6' up !


Which makes you get a bigger ladder and have to work much higher up creating an anchorpoint, which takes longer than doing the actual job.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Which makes you get a bigger ladder and have to work much higher up creating an anchorpoint, which takes longer than doing the actual job.


I was running data cable on a lift on the lowest level, to zip tie to the basket tray at speed,and had to have the harness on, and clipped on


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

dronai said:


> I was running data cable on a lift on the lowest level, to zip tie to the basket tray at speed,and had to have the harness on, and clipped on


Videos of the accidents that caused this rule to come about would be awesome to watch!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably just policy and insurance


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seeing the way many guys (old and young) use a ladder it's clear to me that you can't fix stupid.


Some people should just not be in construction.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I love working safe, but man have they gotten crazy, it's exhausting. I'm working in small offices and having a ladder I can lean is faster, safer, more ergonomic.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Some people should just not be in construction.


Some just need to be locked in a rubber lined room to stop from hurting themselves.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember running cable tray on a "A" frame wooden ladder.Does anybody use these anymore? Folds out like a regular step ladder ,then you lift up on the middle section thats has one set of rungs straight up.Wrapped foam on the top rung to cushion the perch.:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

dogleg said:


> I remember running cable tray on a "A" frame wooden ladder.Does anybody use these anymore? Folds out like a regular step ladder ,then you lift up on the middle section thats has one set of rungs straight up.Wrapped foam on the top rung to cushion the perch.:thumbup:


A trestle ladder, used them as a kid doing sheetrock with a relative.

Haven't seen them on a job in ages.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Trestle ladders are still in production....

But, they are HEAVY. I consider them two-man // team equipment.

Scissor lifts, now so cheap and rentable, have gutted their market base.

They are also pretty expensive... as in mighty expensive.


----------

